# Onkyo DP-X1 High-Resolution Digital Audio Player Review Discussion Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

A new segment of Digital Audio Players (DAPs) has emerged to address the mass neglect of Hi-Resolution audio support on portable devices. In many regards, this new wave of DAPs are modern versions of Apple’s original iPod with the added boost of superior technologies and functionality, paired with insanely large storage capacities. Two months ago, Onkyo entered the DAP world with the release of its first Hi-Resolution capable device, the DP-X1. Priced at $899 ($799 street), the DP-X1 is a mid-priced player that’s loaded with high-end features (several of which are notably unique, including support of MQA). The DP-X1 delivers refined performance capabilities paired with a slick modernized user experience. Finding faults requires extreme nitpicking, making the DP-X1 easy to recommend to audiophiles looking for a portable Hi-Res player. 


*Read the Full Review*​


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

WOW What an excellent review of what appears to be an excellent product. This is kind of what I have been looking for, a player that does all the high rez stuff including DSD and more importantly, MQA. I heard some of the MQA offerings at this years axpona and am highly smitten.

I have an anniversary coming up next week, I think I will ask for this....not for a second believing M'lady will be swayed into getting me one.

Thank You for the review Todd, I am indeed drooling.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Sure thing! This is a great performing device... Very easy to recommend!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow Todd, you stepped up your game on this review! Once I started reading, I couldn't stop. Looks like a really nice piece of gear.

I wonder if Onkyo has considered offering the device coupled with a streaming contract. Kinda like our cell phones. Get a discounted unit as a bonus when you sign a contract for their music downloads. Seems like a no brainer to me. Most everybody is conditioned to that business model already.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Tonto said:


> Wow Todd, you stepped up your game on this review! Once I started reading, I couldn't stop. Looks like a really nice piece of gear.
> 
> I wonder if Onkyo has considered offering the device coupled with a streaming contract. Kinda like our cell phones. Get a discounted unit as a bonus when you sign a contract for their music downloads. Seems like a no brainer to me. Most everybody is conditioned to that business model already.


Thanks Quentin, appreciate the kind remark! It's a great device - 

As for your thoughts - very interesting idea. Obviously it's meant to tie into their Onkyo Store, in that they've created a functional market for their Hi-Res audio service...but as far as I know the Onkyo Music store doesn't have streaming (or plans to stream). Perhaps they could work a deal with Tidal? A 2 year guaranteed contract with streaming? 

I'll bounce this off my contact and see how he responds.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I think it's a great idea...just remember to throw in our free unit for coming up with the idea! :laugh2:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Tonto said:


> I think it's a great idea...just remember to throw in our free unit for coming up with the idea! :laugh2:




+1
Or 85% off for hts forum members!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

The issue is the fast pace of technology. This model could be obsolete in 2 years (like our phones). It's too expensive for me to replace that often...but with the 2 year deal, you get the latest, greatest model when you renew your contract. Now it works out for everybody!


----------



## lnetherwood (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi Todd,

I have the Acoustic Research AR-2 . Could the Onkyo be a better player, because I certainly like the specs of it. Plus your great review.

Best regards,
Les Netherwood . U.K.


----------



## lnetherwood (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi Todd,

I have the Acoustic Research AR-M2 DAP. How does the Onkyo compare , if you can answer this at all. I strongly like the specs of the Onkyo, plus your very good review.

Regards,
Les Netherwood. U.K.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Les,

I wish I could give you a side-by-side comparison, but I can't. I'm fairly sure that the AR-M2 is roughly twice the price... I'm sure you've line-up specs on the two models. It's a real give and take. The AR model has nearly double the on-board storage (Onkyo has expandable SD storage options) but lacks a balanced out...

Just my opinion, but the Onkyo is a slick, stylized, high-performing device...provides are super smooth user experience. I can't think of a reason it shouldn't be considered.


----------



## victor254 (Sep 10, 2017)

In unbalanced mode this can be an amazing player already. Using the Google Music app is better than the native app which is difficult to scroll. Patiently waiting for adaptors to use my balanced IEM's to come. Expect even better results then. Loaded initial set of songs only to discover 20% not reading. I'm not clear if it's my originals that are flawed...will check in due course. Overall major step up from laptop and Zooloo DAC, still has a house sound that can be a little zingy in the treble. And yet great wide open soundstage and instrument separation a very nice acquisition.


----------



## icarus7 (Jun 18, 2018)

I have a question before buying Onkyo Dp-x1 Japanese audio player 
I love everything about it, is the Lamborghini of Audio players
in this price range.

My concern is the problem Onkyo had
with headphones jacks on older models
that later was fixed.

I am in Europe and i like to know
If this version the shop here sell is the fixed version
Model: DP-X1-B
Ean 4573243090269
is this the upgraded model with the headphone jack fix?
i dont want one with loose headphone jack
and that give audio distortion

I see there is two models atleast
Dpx1 and Dpx1a and now there is Dp-x1-(b)
whats the difference?

What was the fuzz about the audio distortion from headphone jack anyway
does it only afect streaming android audio apps over internet.
I am going to use it not as Dac only a Audio player on street 
with Poweramp , i will not stream music through internet apps
will i still be afected by the headphone jack problem.

iIwill also only use the 3.5 headphone jack, not 2.5 jack for Dac and streaming
so i be fine?
Is dificult to get an answer from the shop before buying 
they just answer they dont know
But then again there is 15 days return and 2 years warranty in my place.

Can you kindly help
thank you
Onkyo is powerful mp3 player


----------

